# Has Tim Sylvia become an embarrassment to the sport?



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Seriously he weighed in at over 300 again for his fight with Pudzianowski. The Mercer fight was bad this could be worse. As a former champion nobody has declined as rapidly.


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

No, hes an embarrassment to himself.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He is eating himself out of MMA after getting a big pay day just like a defensive tackle after signing his second contract in the NFL. This isn't an embarrassment to MMA it is hilarious.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Timmy, stop eating your feelings!


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Even coming in that heavy I thik he can get past Pudz. I wish he would re-dedicate himself to MMA. He is not that old, and being a former UFC champion he owes it to himself.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I think that he was on steroids early on in his career and that attributed to most of his success. No I don't have any proof but if you look at his fight with Cabbage and I believe Rizzo he was fairly muscular. Now he looks like any other large man you would see on the streets. I bet Putz runs through him. I never was a fan of his because I felt he was boring but I'd never wished his career would have turned out like this. Too bad really


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

I really think that Sylvia is one of those guys that needs PEDS. He can say all he want that it was for his appearance only but he had a certian confidence killer instict and strut in his step. Now he is just a fat slob.

Please Sylvia go fight in Japan Dream/Sengoku and wreck shit.

As for the topic the man has been a embarrassment since he got KO'd by Ray Mercer. Boxing fanatics probably love that shit.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

This is embarrassing for everyone, mostly Sylvia though. Now he is probably going to lose....LOSE....to Marius, and we will have another 2-3 months of listening to people eating retard sandwiches and talking about what a force Puds will be and he'll win the HW title in the UFC soon etc etc.


----------



## AstroBouncer (Jan 4, 2007)

Is that fight tomorrow night?


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Five years from now Timmah will be buying nosebleed tickets for UFC events and bragging to the people sitting next to him about how he used to be there heavyweight champ. Lol, maybe not, but the dude has zero discipline. The guy has pretty much made every fan forget that he used to be a serious heavyweight fighter.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I think it's tonight but I'm unsure what channels will have it.

It comes on in Kansas at 10:00 on showtime.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Actually Sylvia is fighting in Mass. at Moosin' MMA, it's on PPV at 9 EST. The undercard with is at 8, er uh now. The event that comes on Showtime is Strikeforce Challengers (at 11 EST). Both tonight :thumb02:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

My bad


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

well he just beat pudzinowski.....so it's not all too bad


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

MMA-Matt said:


> well he just beat pudzinowski.....so it's not all too bad


Good. If someone as raw and awful as Pudz beat an ex UFC champ, even a fat, uninterested Sylvia, that wouldn't reflect well on MMA. I only caught the last minute or so of the fight, looked like Timmy didn't have much trouble with him.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

MMA-Matt said:


> well he just beat pudzinowski.....so it's not all too bad


TIM SYLVIA IS BACK!!! :sarcastic12:

That was almost an Elite XC moment for me...almost.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

He made him 2-1, wonder where they both go after that?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Pudz tried for about 10 secs in that fight you gotta give him that :thumbsup:


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I, too, wish Sylvia would get his act together. He could definately make an impact with his size, not championship status, but still a good gate-keeper.


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

I think Pudz should go back to pulling trains.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

UrbanBounca said:


> I, too, wish Sylvia would get his act together. He could definately make an impact with his size, not championship status, but still a good gate-keeper.


I would love to see him take on Cheick Kongo.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

UFCFAN18 said:


> I would love to see him take on Cheick Kongo.


That would be a fight I'd enjoy, also. :thumb02:


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Seriously he weighed in at over 300 again for his fight with Pudzianowski. The Mercer fight was bad this could be worse. As a former champion nobody has declined as rapidly.


I think anyone turning that out of shape for a fight is not only bad discipline, but kind of disrespectful to the opponent also.
Never mind that, he's just beaten PUDZ so not too bad yet, i'm more worried about the crap haircut and superman tattoo if he still has that,lol
He's only been badly beaten by a former world champ boxer, who just happened to catch him, even if it was in an mma setting, not a terrible loss in some respects, and to catch a beatdown from FEDOR, aint really nothing bad,lol.
I JUST DON'T LIKE TIM FULL STOP REALLY THOUGH TBH.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I guess that's that.



Pudzia and/or his handlers were stupid to take this fight. He was not even close to ready for Sylvia.


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

Good to see Tim come back with a big win here. That is two straight now.


He actually was at 285 for the Jason Riley fight (which he won by KO in the first). He didn't look as fat here as he did in the Mercer fight even though he was basically the same weight so it looks like he put on some muscle to deal with Pudz strength. You have to remember that Pudz himself came into this fight at like 275.


Any way it is good to see Big Tim on the winning track again. :thumb02:


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Sylvia's an embarrassment, but not as bad as Pudzianowski. Sure he's strong, but that's all he has. He doesn't appear to have developed any technique whatsoever. Pudzianowski just laid on the ground and let Sylvia do what he wanted. There was no defence there whatsoever. Was a pathetic lack of heart on show from Pudzianowski. He just looked done going into the 2nd round, and that was proven when he decided to lay down and let Sylvia move into Side control and lay down some pretty average ground and pound. To tap that quickly to some fairly weak shots like those was lame. Pudzianowski has no future in this sport, and nor does Sylvia tbh.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Just watched the fight (well... skipped through it really...) Never thought Pudz was going to be big in MMA, his hype was retarded. Bad fight. Tim needs to get in shape and actually try, he looked aweful as well.

Tapping due to those strikes... I agree with everything Danm2501 said.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Anyone who's ever said Brock is just size and strength need to watch this fight.

Big Tim needs to erase that loss to Mercer. Get a rematch, keep the distance, kick his legs, clinch, takedown etc... just don't use your slow boxing on a seasoned pro boxer ffs *facepalm*.


----------



## rogue-status (Oct 1, 2009)

The sylvia vs Pudz fight was a joke. Thats why mma sometimes gets a bad name. :thumbsdown:. When u get people like Pudz thinking he can just walk into mma. Look at the guy he was gassed after 1 minute and could not even manage to throw a decent punch of any kind. He had his hands down in the 2nd and any half decent mma fighter would have took his head clean off with any punch. 
This is why all these punk kidz out there think they can just become mma fighters after going to a mma school for a few months.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Good for Tim. Now he needs to rematch Fedor


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Hiro said:


> Anyone who's ever said Brock is just size and strength need to watch this fight.


That's exactly what I said when I saw the fight, and I don't like Lesnar.:thumbsup:


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Hiro said:


> Anyone who's ever said Brock is just size and strength need to watch this fight.


Anyone who's ever said Brock is just size and strength needs to remove whatever's covering their eyes.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Eye Cover*

Yeah Brock is size, strength, speed and wrestling skill!


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Has Tim Sylvia become an embarrassment to the sport?


_*
become?*_
much like his career: *has been....*


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Embarrasments*

My question is how has he been winning for as long as he has?


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

hagen daz has timmy in a choke hold.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Tim beating Pudz had more to do with Pudz being clueless & severely, SEVERELY lacking MMA talent, then it was Tim being a good fighter. 

Pudz is the perfect antithesis to all this Brock is only good because he is a man-beast argument, because Pudz is a actually a superior physical strength specimen, but had no talent to combine that strength with and it led to a rather embarrassing performance. I don't think he threw a single, legitimate punch and his attempts to out wrestle Tim was sad, considering just how strong Pudz is.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Game Plan*

Yeah Pudz didn't throw a single punch, tried kicking Sylvia's legs from under him, and tried to take him down. How did Pudz think he could outwrestle a guy who wrestled in high school? Sylvia on the other hand stood up with him, tied up with Pudz anytime he tried to take him down, and that crucifix on the end was beautiful. Though it has probably come to the point that considering Sylvia's last few matches, he looks like a freakshow now and will probably be welcome in Japan based on that!


----------

